# Bosch motronic mp9 info?



## Uitenhage.com (May 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forums, just wanted some help and info WRT the mp9 fuel injection system fitted to SA 8v u-flow citi's. Does anyone have a manual, wiring diagram or any info on what kind of signal the tacho receives from the ecu(analog/digital)? The new spec dashes are sourced from the old skodia fabia's I think. Chairs and TIA


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Bosch motronic mp9 info? (Uitenhage.com)*

Bud , I can help you out , I am in fourways ... 
[email protected]


----------



## sibusisom (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Bosch motronic mp9 info? (plutoR)*

Hello homies, wat se julle daar ouens?


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

heita Sbu, ukuphi and what car do you drive


----------

